# Chihuahua Club Of America is snobbish



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone here belong to the chihuahua club of america??
It is a national club that I have found is not that friendly.
They expect you to belong to 2 other clubs for 1-2 years before
considering you for national membership.Most towns have 1 kennel
club and most dont have clubs for specific breeds.There is no
Lima chihuahua club here!
How can people get sponsored by 2 clubs?
They are turning away members at the CCA.
I have a link on my website for their site free of charge.
I will be removing it today as they are one unfriendly bunch.
I am very dissapointed in them.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Why do you want to join? What are the benefits...If any?

In the UK Pet owners don't join The British Chihuahua Club...at least not as far as I am aware. Have no idea what the criteria for membership is.

x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Its part of the learning process....
also its fun to participate in other venues...
like a forum??


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Its part of the learning process....
> also its fun to participate in other venues...
> like a forum??


In what way do you think you will learn and participate? Sorry I have no idea how the club runs. Isn't it primarily for those who breed and show like the BCC? Is there a category for pet owners? 

x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just found their site ~ http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/

Just a quick scan, it does seem breeder orientated...Their Code of Ethics look pretty good mind 

x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

There are some online clubs in different animal hobbys.
I was checking to see if they had an online membership.
Sort of being an honorary member.But they are very strict
and I was told basically "its who you know,not who you are".
Not a family oriented organization for registered dogs like the AKC.
They are basically a snob club.
Never form an opinion before getting the facts.Just because we
dont understand it doesnt mean it has no value.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Looked at the site again and as I thought, It's a club for people who breed and show...in fairness, they don't really do anything that would interest most pet Chihuahua owners. 

Having read the membership process, they only review memberships on occasion. They can do that because they are a specialist club. It seems events are organised around breeders rather than pet owners and I can understand that. Admin to have a section for us would no doubt be impractical? 

Maybe you could start up a local group if there is none in your area for pet owners 

I don't think they are being snobbish, simply being fair and not taking money from people when they have nothing really to offer them.

x


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

A lot of breed clubs have what are called Social Memberships. It is a good way to keep up with developments in the breed, who's who among the breeders, where shows are being held and find someone who specialises in showing your breed. Among the other perks is being able to keep up with developments in treatments for breed specific ailments and how to cope with breed specific behaviours. 

It might be a good idea to see what it would take to start a Chihuahua Owner's club locally and get it recognised by the AKC or the other national kennel club in America whose name escapes me at the moment or both. I imagine there is an Ohio kennel club of some kind that you could get certified through too. I know there was something Guernsey county that used to run shows and there were a few breed specific clubs in southeastern Ohio though which breeds I couldn't say. I just remember going to sponsored shows with various people I dog sat for when I was a teen though most of the shows seemed to be mixed entry not breed specific.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was interested in online clubs not showing Dahlia.
I just contacted them for info. 
Thanks everyone for new ideas!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Rhonda that sucks you had such a bad experience - there is no need for people to be like that.
hope you manage to find something else hun xxx


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

I always enjoyed going to watch the area dog shows though I wouldn't dream of actually entering one. Shame they aren't doing social memberships (one of the perks was reduced admission) and I bet they cry about how they don't have enough money to do things too. Tsk.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes I thought theyde have a family oriented membership and would get proceeds and draw interest that way.
But not so with CCA.AKC has a similar program.They just had "responsible dog ownership day" which included everyone not just the elite. So this is why I was disappointed.
Yes they are taking in a lot less $$$ from regular people that want to support
their cause/club.Guess they dont need us "little" chi people!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Think you are better off without them Rhonda if thats how they've treated you.
I totally see why you are disappointed xxx


----------

